# C2 Killer rig



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I was looking back on some post and searched "pompano" and title only. I came across a post that was an actual repost that someone posted. It was his rig with a do-it jig. loop witha flutter and teaser x2 and then a swivel. I have got the main concept of what he was talking about, but I was confused on he would use his O-Ring with the pompano teaser and flutter style jig. I know Kenton made a similar make so maybe you could chime in. I plan on trying to make one of these and when I do ill post pics on the whole construction.

EDIT: I found out how he used the o-ring. Does anyone know where I can find flutter/swimmer jig and the Grave Digger Jigs. The grave digger guy on ebay isnt back from vaction till july 1st


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

try sending a PM to barefootin or snakeman14


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Walmart sells the flutter jig. Tsunami makes them and they are darn cheap. They pretty much have the same shape as Doc's goofy jig. You can also simply get a 1/2 oz bank sinker (spray paint it yellow or pink) and have a teaser fly above it. It's just as effective. Pomps hit the teaser most of the time anyhow.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

that's a great idea Steelhead. Wish I'd thought of that. It will cast good,save$,and catch just about anything swimming out there.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

jcallaham said:


> that's a great idea Steelhead. Wish I'd thought of that. It will cast good,save$,and catch just about anything swimming out there.


I used to tie a poor man's swivel jig, which simply consisted of a fly (crab or shrimp pattern) w/dumbbell eyes tied to a size 1 jig hook. Did a loop knot for the fly and above the "knot" of the loop knot I put a drop-shot weight (painted pink or yellow). The jig hook w/dumbbell eyes kept the hook upright for the most part while dragging or jigging. The drop-shot weight can be held in place with a figure 8 knot or whatever for better jigging control or it can be used as a modified Carolina rig


----------



## RonA (Jul 8, 2012)

Sure wish you folks would post some pictures of these... just starting to get interested in trying to catch Pompanos.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I just saw this post. Sorry i was slow to respond. I will tie up a couple of my setups and post pics once i get back from dinner tonight. I had great luck with the rigs. Tipped with shrimp they are killer. I out fished everyone around me. Remind me if i forget.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Here are some pics off the web. Picture a loop knot instead of a swivel for the swivel jig. I believe barefoot makes swivel jigs if you want those. The Fly pic is what I will typically tie w/a jig hook... nothing fancy. The 3rd pic is the grave digger jig. It digs into the sand, but it ain't that castable. The last pic is the famous Doc's goofy jig w/teaser fly attached via split ring.


----------

